# Take a look at this frog.



## dynekevin (May 24, 2011)

I was browsing youtube for some vivarium videos. 

Take a look at the leucomela in the right corner of the screen at :43 seconds.

Does it look normal to you guys?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4ZSBK6eSec&feature=related


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I think it's hunting... Mine will peek under leaves in that posture sometimes... At first it looked dead... After a few playbacks, I started noticing the posture a little better. Good eye on that though... It took me 3 or 4 runs to catch the Leuc.


----------



## dynekevin (May 24, 2011)

I suppose he/she does look very fat. lol


----------



## ihnmaims (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm sorry that frog looks dead to me.


----------



## dynekevin (May 24, 2011)

That is what i was saying. Looks like a fat dead frog. Idk, was looking for opinions though.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Maybe hes depressed from living in a MIXED TANK!!!!!


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

You can see it around the 1:54 mark again in the exact same posture.


----------



## grokfish (Feb 8, 2010)

Doesn't look good to me...


----------



## SavannaZilla (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah, it did look dead to me too.  Legs are stiff. Did you guys notice the legs like I did?


----------



## SmallScaleDan (Nov 16, 2008)

Stiff legs, bloated abdomen. DEAD FROG. Newly dead, I'd say. 

Dan


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

Doesn't look good.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Maybe he got so fat his legs couldn't touch the floor anymore? 

That first leucs pattern is awesome though! If it is a leuc...


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

I'd have to agree, hes a dead man


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

Maybe a bad day, but does it really matter? you can find anything on youtube, dart frogs wrestling, dogs fighting, cock fights you name it you can find it on youtube, one dead Leuc isnt all that different, esp since this video was taken over 7 months ago.


----------



## dynekevin (May 24, 2011)

bsr8129 said:


> Maybe a bad day, but does it really matter? you can find anything on youtube, dart frogs wrestling, dogs fighting, cock fights you name it you can find it on youtube, one dead Leuc isnt all that different, esp since this video was taken over 7 months ago.



Does it matter?
I suppose not but thats not the point.
I could not come to my own conclusion 
so i asked for opinions. Simple as that. 

Does it make it right?
No. 
This person built a beautiful vivarium and mixed species.. quite possibly leading to the death of a frog. This is setting a terrible example to beginners attracted to the beauty of the vivairum. IMO people like this should be receive a barrage of verbal assaults until they remove the video. My .02

-Kevin


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Maybe this person simply didn't know about the difficulties of mixing species? I'm not sure assault is the answer, here or anywhere. Shaming or berating a person into changing isn't the most effective way to get something done - they may end up doing what you want but it won't be for the right reason so they didn't learn anything. Rational conversation is your best bet - calmly explain your point of view and show them why you think that way. Teach a man to fish, and all that.


----------



## dynekevin (May 24, 2011)

I doubt someone capable of building such a vivarium would have not known about mixing species. But like i said, my opinion. Im not asking anyone to do anything.


----------



## sinsitysnakes (Apr 1, 2012)

Sure looks dead to me...from the first time you see him to the near end of the video you see it again, its in the same posture. I have never seen my leucs "lay" down like the one in the video is.


----------



## goldenglovz (Sep 12, 2012)

Really good pic!


----------



## outofreach (Aug 21, 2012)

goldenglovz said:


> Really good pic!


You made it to 25 posts!!!!!


----------



## FoxHound (Oct 7, 2011)

bsr8129 said:


> Maybe a bad day, but does it really matter? you can find anything on youtube, dart frogs wrestling, dogs fighting, cock fights you name it you can find it on youtube, one dead Leuc isnt all that different, esp since this video was taken over 7 months ago.


Gotta disagree with this... 
Just sayin...


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

outofreach said:


> You made it to 25 posts!!!!!


LOL. Gonna mark this one down in my 'little black book'


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

I know its sad and all...
but what a fail, this poor guy shows off his vivarium and threes a dead frog in it. 
might actually be sadder.


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Welcome to reality.

I dare to say that 50-60% of all dart frogs won't make it in the first 2 years. YouTube is a golden source for terrible keeping conditions.

I remember a video where a guy had like 4 species in a little aquarium that had a little fountaint in the middle.

Or a online blog where a 13 year old boy would post a new dart frog species every 3-5 months - in the same tank that is!




There is a reason why organizations like PETA have an easy stand (at least in Germany) when it comes to limiting or prohibiting the exotic pet trade.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

My hypothesis is, the person brought the tank. There is no way you build a VIV that nice and don't know not to mix species...


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

B-NICE said:


> My hypothesis is, the person brought the tank. There is no way you build a VIV that nice and don't know not to mix species...


There are some very nice vivs that have be shown on this forum and hold mixed species. They were built by the person showing them. What would give you that idea?


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

PumilioTurkey said:


> Welcome to reality.
> 
> I dare to say that 50-60% of all dart frogs won't make it in the first 2 years. YouTube is a golden source for terrible keeping conditions.
> 
> ...


ClassyHerps. Everyone should take gander at this. It's labeled as 'How to care for dart frogs!'. YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

D


----------



## MosquitoCoast (Nov 16, 2009)

There's a dead Leuc 
In the middle of the viv...


----------

